# 68 Gto Bumper Jack Picture Needed!



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone post a picture of their 68 GTO, Lemans bumper jack rear support bracket included?Or send me a private message with a picture.I want to buy one but I would like to make sure it is the right one before I spend top dollar on it.Thanks!


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

The actual bumper jack you mean


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes!Bumper jack and the rear support attachment that goes with the jack to lift the rear bumper.68 only I think.Thanks!


----------

